
Firefox Polaris Privacy Initiative - signaler
http://blog.mozilla.org/privacy/2014/11/10/introducing-polaris-privacy-initiative-to-accelerate-user-focused-privacy-online/
======
parent5446
Maybe I'm a little confused, but basically they are just integrating uBlock
(or, in this case, Disconnect.me I guess) into the browser? Will the
blocklists used be configurable? Will it actually be using Disconnect.me, or
is it _similar_ to it?

------
ironsides
Was hoping to see an update on this. Might mark (2014) in title.

~~~
signaler
Yeah I posted this just to resurface it. I've been looking forward to it. The
proposals for TOR being 'baked in' to Firefox sound brilliant. We won't have
to rely on Tor Browser Bundle which does not update and can therefore be
exploited and de-anonymized.

